# XA-38 Grizzly documentation?



## Hellman_x (Jun 12, 2019)

Does anyone have any documentation about this aircraft? a manual maybe?


----------



## Skyediamonds (Jun 20, 2019)

I don’t. But I’ve always been intrigued by this unique fighter. If anyone also have details of the exterior, that too would be much appreciated. I’m sure it must at least have a control yoke similar to the P-38. 

I think I’ve got a few duplicate negatives of the XA-38 from well-published photos if interested. They’re mostly overall shots taken at some distance. That’s about all I can recall from memory.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2019)

Have you checked the National Museum of the United States Air Force website. They usually have great pictures posted, even for aircraft that are ot around anymore.


----------



## Skyediamonds (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ll check. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

